# Grind off?



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi.

Looking back through the forum posts I see lot's of mention about a grind off that was up and coming, but I can't find the review/results. Would one of you be kind enough to post a link? Ta.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I believe the next Grind Off will take place int he new year.

I'm sure coffeechap will be along with an update soon


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I believe cold war kid was asking about the results of the last grind off, not when the next one will be. Were the results ever posted on the site, as I don't recall seeing them?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Results of previous grind-off available on p.30 of grind-off thread courtesy of Glenn http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9554-Grind-off-update-set-confirm-and-venue/page30


----------



## Freddy13 (Aug 10, 2013)

I think the results from the last grind off are in this thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9554-Grind-off-update-set-confirm-and-venue. It's a very well thought out set of tests. Looks like it was a good day for everyone, im gutted I missed it.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I meant the last one. I've done a good search and can't find them so I'm assuming they weren't posted.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

They're in the thread Freddy13 linked to (p.30). I tried posting the link yesterday but my post from yesterday is still 'awaiting moderation'..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------

